# Help me with an "Aura" situation! I'm kinda scared :S



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello, if anybody here is an expert in the fields of spotting auras, then please help me.

It happens that me and 5 more friends were filming a short film as a homework. It's a horror movie, where a guy someone buys a house. Later they call his friends to celebrate his new home. We get drunk and we fall asleep. At 2:00 am strange things start to happen. The entrance door can't be opened by any means, and one girl of us called Oriana disappears, later to be found possesed by an evil spirit of the house. 

We were filming the scene when we wake up in the middle of the night. Suddenly the girl who plays Oriana starts to yell out of nowhere. Later we turn on the lights and she says she saw a spirit with a black aura. This spirit realized she was watching her (she claims to be able to see auras) and it started to get into her. I didn't believe her until she started to cry desperately, saying that the house we were filming has spirits. We stopped filming.

She calmed down, and said that because our plot is about a possesion, it could have attracted spirits with black auras. Later she said that she will get cleansed and that I should get cleansed too, because my aura is "too separated from my spirit and body", and that's not OK. She also said to another guy that his aura had dark colours and that's not OK either. 

I don't believe in esoteric things, but this has shaken my disbelief. If anybody here knows about auras, their colors, etc.. etc.. please tell me:

*What's a separate aura? What can I do to stick it to my spirit, body, whatever?
What can we do when a spirit with a negative aura color appears? 
A person who can see auras can also suppress this ability?
*
Thanks.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Hm. Well I know nothing of auras but here is my little theory on the supernatural. I personally have never seen any ghosts or anything, and I don't go looking for ghosts. I'm pretty skeptical if they even exist, and from what I know, that's why I don't see the,, cause I don't want to. Furthermore, "bad" spirits seem to prey on the fearful, I'm not fearful cause I know all they could even do is terrify me, and since they can't physically touch me what's the worry?

I think it's all in your head, I know I didn't answer your questions directly but hopefully you get what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> Hm. Well I know nothing of auras but here is my little theory on the supernatural. I personally have never seen any ghosts or anything, and I don't go looking for ghosts. I'm pretty skeptical if they even exist, and from what I know, that's why I don't see the,, cause I don't want to. Furthermore, "bad" spirits seem to prey on the fearful, I'm not fearful cause I know all they could even do is terrify me, and since they can't physically touch me what's the worry?
> 
> I think it's all in your head, I know I didn't answer your questions directly but hopefully you get what I'm trying to say.


She's asking about spirits and aura.
Not your personal opinion. 

Kid, head to a healer you trust, completely. Ask them what's up. 
It doesn't matter what kind of healer it is, just as long as you trust them completely.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Psilocin said:


> She's asking about spirits and aura.
> Not your personal opinion.
> 
> Kid, head to a healer you trust, completely. Ask them what's up.
> It doesn't matter what kind of healer it is, just as long as you trust them completely.


Well, if you read between the lines I think it's pretty easy to see that what I think she should do is just not be afraid and it should take care of itself. Furthermore every answer to this question is an opinion, since "spirits" and "auras" aren't really concrete and verifiable, there is no one foolproof solution.


----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for all your imput!.. but I'm not a "she" :frustrating:


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

jdmn said:


> Thanks for all your imput!.. but I'm not a "she" :frustrating:


... Whoops! :X

Sorry 'bout that. lol



Thrifty Walrus said:


> Well, if you read between the lines I think it's pretty easy to see that what I think she should do is just not be afraid and it should take care of itself. Furthermore every answer to this question is an opinion, since "spirits" and "auras" aren't really concrete and verifiable, there is no one foolproof solution.


You're right.

Forgive me, babe? <3


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

Psilocin said:


> She's asking about spirits and aura.
> Not your personal opinion.
> 
> Kid, head to a healer you trust, completely. Ask them what's up.
> It doesn't matter what kind of healer it is, just as long as you trust them completely.


And what is it that _anyone_ could say about spirits and aura, if not an opinion? Thrifty Walrus gave a relevant response. It is true that (probably) the best way to deal with evil spirits is to not believe in them. You can let your imagination run wild and stir yourself up about malevolent spirits if you want to. You can ask an "expert" spiritologist who can "read auras" and probably feed you a bullshit sandwich about "cleansing," or you can just not believe it. It's the simplest solution to the problem.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

Nitou said:


> And what is it that _anyone_ could say about spirits and aura, if not an opinion? Thrifty Walrus gave a relevant response. It is true that (probably) the best way to deal with evil spirits is to not believe in them. You can let your imagination run wild and stir yourself up about malevolent spirits if you want to. You can ask an "expert" spiritologist who can "read auras" and probably feed you a bullshit sandwich about "cleansing," or you can just not believe it. It's the simplest solution to the problem.


See:
The post above yours.

I wasn't kidding about him being right.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Psilocin said:


> Forgive me, babe? <3


......Never!


----------

